# T/F, HVAC Breadth Topics



## Krakosky (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm planning on taking the MD depth in April. Right now I'm reading thru the MERM and feel like I'm getting bogged down by chapters which may not even be on the exam. Does anyone have any suggestions on which chapters of the MERM to skip or just gloss over? I want to study T/F and HVAC well enough to do good on the breadth section of the exam but don't want to waste my time on topics that I won't even see on the exam. Also, the NCEES web site says the exam will be in both SI and US units. I've previously heard from others who have taken it that it was completely in US units. Has anyone had this experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 12, 2011)

Well you have plenty of time. So if you're getting bogged down, skip the chapter and/or come back later.

I've been basically skimming the content of the chapter to know where to find things, and then just working problems and tabbing like crazy. Depending on the chapter as it relates to my depth I would either work through every single problem (fluids, thermo, etc), or work just the easier ones and then bail out when things start to get a little crazy (assuming that the real hard stuff in HVAC or MD will be reserved for their depth modules) ... Will find out how my strategy works in a couple of weeks.... But I have given myself too little time to do otherwise.

Here's what I've focused on (TF depth):

Skipped: maths sections, control systems, law

Skimmed: plant engineering (except three phase motors and sound which I went through properly), econ

Worked only easier problems: hvac and all the MD chapters

In depth (with another run through next week): fluids, thermo, power &amp; HT chapters, although I skipped nuclear


----------



## Clydeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Well don't panic first of all. The good news is that covering HVAC for the breadth portion will not take you much time at all. Covering HVAC for breadth is much easier than covering T/F for breadth. Keep in mind that either way the breadth problems are way easier than depth. So if you are taking MD you really don't need to know how to solve complex problems from the other areas. I took TF depth.

Also from my experience I remember there being a lot of HVAC problems breadth problems. I am sure it changes test to test though. For many of the HVAC breadth problems it is as simple as knowing how to read a psychrometric chart (literally a 2 minute problem if you know what you are doing). I would just cover Chapter 38 and call it good! The chances of anything from Chapters 39-42 being on the test are slim.

T/F is going to be harder to cover. Here are the subjects in TF I would focus on (roughly cover the major subjects in Chapters 14-18 &amp; 24):

1. Mixing problems (enthalpy) - NCEES loves these problems. I would imagine they almost always ask this problem. It is on all the sample exams. This is probably the extent of Thermo problems they ask on breadth.

2. Hydrostatic Pressure

3. Know Bernoulli's equation well

4. Pipe losses

5. Pumps

6. Ideal Gas Law, Specific Heats - mc(delta T)

Don't get bogged down in chapters 15-18, there is a ton there. If I were you I would go through all those chapters and write down the areas that are not obscure. Often times these chapters get more obscure the deeper you get into them.

I doubt they woudl give you a thermo process (Rankine, Brayton, Otto and so on) on the breadth portion. If they do it will look overwhelming at first glance but what they will be asking for will be a very small portion of the problem. They love doing this - giving you a huge problem which looks complicated but in reality it is a small problem (you just need to dial in on what they are asking)!


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I've already read thru MERM chapters 14-28. My plan was going to be read thru all the chapters once and then go back and tab/compile my own cheat sheet of the important equations and then finally work MERM and NCEES problems.


----------



## Clydeman (Oct 13, 2011)

My advice is to skip the reading and just do problems. Don't stop doing problems until the test.

In my experience, reading does not help nearly as much as doing problems. Redo the NCEES problems, do them over and over.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Clydeman - work those problems - know your referances like the back of your hand - you should be dreaming about this test at this point!

Tim


----------



## RLWmeTF (Oct 23, 2011)

If you haven't already, order the Practice Problems from NCEES and work these problems. MERM is an excellent reference and I highly recommend that you use it as a reference to solve problems so that you are very familiar where everything that you need is located for QUICK reference. And similar to Cydeman, I suggest reading only to those points which help you understand working the problems.


----------



## MadDawg (Oct 23, 2011)

RLWmeTF said:


> If you haven't already, order the Practice Problems from NCEES and work these problems. MERM is an excellent reference and I highly recommend that you use it as a reference to solve problems so that you are very familiar where everything that you need is located for QUICK reference. And similar to Cydeman, I suggest reading only to those points which help you understand working the problems.



Getting kind of late to order and have time to still have a useful preparation with the book. At this point I'd say you're better off trying to relax and review what you already have--no need to get yourself panicked and worried at the last minute


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm taking the exam in April, not October. I already have MERM, the accompanying problems and the NCEES 2008 practice exam.


----------

